# Prayers for my friend



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

He was in an accident yesterday evening and lost his daughters. Please say a prayer for him and his family. Thank you


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I cannot imagine going through that. I will be praying.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.
RT


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear of such a tragedy. Prayers up for your friend & his family.


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

Prayer for all those left behind.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

the loss of a child......prayers sent


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't imagine any pain greater than losing a child. Prayers sent.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, terrible, Prayers sent. God bless them.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh my!!! Prayers will be sent! I can't imagine that even the faintest. I pray that God will comfort him during this time and show him answers to his future questions. Grace and comfort are in desperate need for this family.


----------



## Doleroba (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't imagine a greater pain. Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Prayers sent

God Bless!

df20


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

that's horrific...i cant imagine...Prayers sent..of course.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------

